# New project



## glenhw (Aug 9, 2022)

i started a new project my dad wanted a face plate for hes very old wood lathe i used a pice of 1/2in aluminum he had a 5/8 IN taper hub that fits on the shaft i am going to use 2 1/4 by 20 socket head bolts to clamp the taper he wants a 4in one as well so i made a pin the fits the 1/2 in hole in thenplate as well as the 5/8 in the hub so it can be perfectly alined when bolting it up so in theory it should be lined up and balanced the same as when it was turned


----------

